# i need some rod holder help



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

i have a1652 g3 and im having trouble finding rod holders to fit on the side of (i want to drift 4 rods )the boat because of the large lip an suggestions?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have an 1860 G3 and I know exactly what you mean - The best solution is driftmasters -- They make a mount that allows you to just screw your rod holder in and out when you are ready - They are the most solid , unfortunately - They are also pricy


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yep,Catfish.......Driftmasters;never used anything else........and you get what you pay for!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have a prob. with my boat and holders. I'm going to try to rig some like Mudhole
Take a look http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=163800#post163800
They are portabe and I think they will work for me.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Check out www.beereadyllc.com


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Never seen those......they look pretty cool,*******.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Got the new Bee Ready Fishing Rod Holders on my boat a couple of weeks ago.

No more rust when the powdercoat gets damaged. These are VERY slick. You can find them at www.beereadyllc.om




























WWW.TXCATFISHGUIDE.COM


----------



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

*Driftmasters*

where can i get them?


----------

